# 

## Nika21

(    5 )       ?               ?

----------


## 5

,     ,      ,     : ,   ..
  -    ,        ,      .
  .
1.             .            .     ,       .     ,        (  ).        .     ,          , .    .9  22   .
2.           (   ,        ).

----------


## Nika21

> ,     ,      ,     : ,   ..
>   -    ,        ,      .
>   .
> 1.             .            .     ,       .     ,        (  ).        .     ,          , .    .9  22   .
> 2.           (   ,        ).

----------


## ..

> .           .     ,      .    ,        (  ).       .     ,         , .    .9  22   .
> 2.           (   ,        ).


   ?
    -
  . 1 . 35  , , :
     , , ,     ,            ,  , ,      ,         ,     .
, . 1 . 552  , , :
   ,                  ,        .
 3    , , :
 ,    ,      ,      ,        ,    .
              ,    .
   ,      ?

----------


## Nika21

> ?
>     -
>   . 1 . 35  , , :
>      , , ,     ,            ,  , ,      ,         ,     .
> , . 1 . 552  , , :
>    ,                  ,        .
>  3    , , :
>  ,    ,      ,      ,        ,    .
>               ,    .
>    ,      ?


     ?     ?      ?

----------


## ..

*Nika21*, 
1.  
2.  - ,   ,                 ---,  "__"_____20__.     " ".       . 1 . 35     552                .
3.        .      ,               ,      .

----------


## Nika21

> *Nika21*, 
> 1.  
> 2.  - ,   ,                 ---,  "__"_____20__.     " ".       . 1 . 35     552                .
> 3.        .      ,               ,      .

----------


## B@lex

> 1.             .           .     ,      .     ,        (  ).       .     ,         , .    .9  22   .
> 2.           (   ,        ).


 )))

----------


## ..

*B@lex*,           !

----------

